# what is the warning area and how do we know?



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

riddle me this  how far away is safe for a predator or annoyance with MOST LGDs say there is a coyote or wolf or fox a 1/2 mile away or a truck a block away. how do we know how close is too close for a coyote and given 90% of the time we wouldnt know if they are 20 feet away..

so in trying to silence a LGD how do we KNOW that they are wrong and we are not?

i am not sure if i am going to get the property lots of convincing of politicals to do. but i have a eye on a edge of the "city" 55 acre parcels on the edge of ~700 acre bog/preserve. so i am not sure what exactly lives in there but i am sure if coyotes live in central park they can live there. no better place for midnight raids on trash cans etc


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't think you can know for sure as the lgd ears and nose are so much better than ours.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> trying to silence a LGD


Don't set yourself up to fail
The Dog will make those decisions for you.

If you don't like barking, don't get a guardian dog


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Bearfootfarm and wendle are both absolutely right I am with them....

I sure don't mean to come off like an old cranky hag (lol) but I am speaking from experience, if you are already sweating what people will say/do about your barking LGD, you need to not get....an LGD. They bark. Period. People seem to have a hard time with this. Its part of what they are. If it is already an issue think about trying a donkey, llama, etc.

My Kangal considers her territory as far as she can see with naked eye...that means five miles or more. She alerts to stuff out there that is just a speck to my sight but she (and several of my other dogs) alert to it and raise hell.
Yes, I said FIVE miles. And that doesn't count what they smell. If a lion is in the area he could be 9 miles down and if the wind carries the scent to my place they are all over it, ----ed, and raising a stink for over an hour. 

Best regards,

Goatress
www.lgdnevada.com


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup. Our dog barks all night, every night. Our other dog sleeps by our bed. If he sits up and barks or growls, we know it's something close and more than she can handle, so we let him out to help. That only happens maybe once a week.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i knw they will bark alot. but seems 1/3 of the posts have atleast touched on barking as a problem. ok its 3 am dog has been barking i went out and checked and went back to sleep. or the blaasted dog has been barking at the neighbor for 3 hours straight everyday.. at some point will not the dog or owner stop this.. the dog should relize, at some point, that the neighbor sitting on his porch or mowing his lawn isnt a threat.... or wrong? is trying to correct this a bad idea to a point that he will ignore all? will going out giving the dog a release/praise going to encourage "nuisance" barking?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> at some point will not the dog or owner stop this.


One of my dogs has been barking at one of my neighbors for 6 years.
For some reason he just doesn't like the guy

Another of my dogs likes most everyone EXCEPT another one of my neighbors.
He growls at him anytime he gets near

*They aren't pets*, and they aren't supposed to be "friendly" with everyone


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with the others. It took me about a year to train *my wife* that the dogs barking is good. They are doing their job. I have noticed a difference in the "range" of the dogs alert though. My two males start it off, when the yotes are farthest away, and I just let them be to do their job. However, if the alpha female (the matriarch sp?) gets going I go out to see, since she tends to be the "last line" and waits until the "threat" is very close to react. Our new pup however I think is finding her place, she will react if the boys start up, but then hangs back to see, sometimes she goes, sometimes she stays.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

A LGD loves routine and barks at anyone or anything that they consider as an intruder into that routine or territory. A dog depends much more on their sense of smell than their eyesight. My dog has barked at me when I first came out of the house to get in my car. Once I spoke to her she stopped. I don't think a dog's eyesight is all that keen. A dog may not like a neighbor or a delivery man. Our dog barks at the Schwan man every time he stops, yet he has been coming here for months. LGD consider it their duty and right to raise the alarm, even if it is the neighbor. I think people need to do more research before buying any dog, but especially a LGD.

http://hubpages.com/hub/Your-Dogs-Keen-Sense-of-Smell

http://ezinearticles.com/?Your-Dogs-Sense-of-Sight---May-Not-be-as-Good-as-Once-Believed&id=130577


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A LGD loves* routine *


*VERY* true
Routine is your friend when working with LGD's.
They want things the same and notice things that are different or out of place.

Also you will learn to tell when the bark is "serious" or just an early warning


----------

